# Gamestop Möhren Sammel Aktion - Abzocke hoch 3



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2013)

*Gamestop Möhren Sammel Aktion - Abzocke hoch 3*

Hallo, 

so ich war heute wieder mal in meinem Lieblingsladen dem Gamestop  und habe mich mit dem Anfangs noch freundlichen Verkäufer unterhalten. Er hat mir dann ein "Möhren sammeln" Flyer in die Hand gedrückt und weil ich Zeit hatte hab ich den mal auf seinem Schreibtisch ausgebreitet und mir alles erklären lassen. Soso Vorteile hier und Vorteile da, und ich spar ja überall und dass ist alles gut und viele Prozente und wenn ich Level2 oder Level3 bin krieg ich beim Spieleverkauf sogar EUR 5 (Level2) oder EUR 10 (Level3) zum Spielewert dazu - wow das hört sich super an sagte ich dann... OK du kannst aber auch gleich Level3 werden, dann musst du 29,99 im Jahr zahlen... 

Was zahlen? 29,99 im Jahr? 2,50 im Monat für ne graue Plastikkarte?? Die dir aber viele Vorteile beschert hat der Verkäufer dann gesagt. Ähm ja nun wurde ich stutzig. Also Rechenbeispiel für den Verkäufer: 

Ich kaufe mir Crysis3 für 49,99 (Preise Mai2013) ((Das es im Mediamarkt im 2.Stock nur 29,99 kostet vergessen wir jetzt mal, weil ja genau du willst ja auch 49 Möhren sammeln... ok dann nehme ich noch NFS ProStreet für nen 9,99 dazu und dann bekomme ich wenn ich an dem Tag gerade Geburtstag habe 20% Rabatt auf das günstigere Spiel - ergo 2 EUR gespart bei Level3 sogar 5 EUR abzüglich der im Monat anfallenden 2,50 für die Mitgliedschaft sind das dann 2,50 

Im Media Markt ohne diese Möhren Aktion 

Crysis3 29,99  
NFS ProStreet 10,00
Geburtstagsrabatt: 0,00
Mitgliedschaft Level 3 0,00 
======================
Gesamtausgaben: 39,99 

So jetzt im Gamestop mit Möhren Aktion

Crysis3 49,99
NFS ProStreet 9,99
Geburtstagsrabatt -5,00 
Mitgliedschaft Level3 2,50 (Monat)
========================
Gesamtausgaben 57,48

Tja wie man sieht spart man mit der Möhren Sammelaktion wirklich viel Geld. Wenn ich jetzt kein Geld für eine Level3 Mitgliedschaft ausgeben möchte kann ich auch mit Möhren hochleveln... 4500 Möhren. Eine Möhre ist bei neuen Spielen 1 EUR wert. Also muss ich um kostenlos meinen 5 EUR Rabatt einzustreichen 4500 EUR im Gamestop liegenlassen oder beim Kauf von gebrauchten Spielen 2250 EUR das wären dann 120 gebrauchte Spiele für 15 EUR im Jahr also 10 Spiele im Monat kaufen... 

So weil ich arbeiten gehe, komme ich nur an den WE zum Spielen habe aber jeden Monat die Auswahl von 10 Titeln. Sorry aber soviel wollte ich gar nicht kaufen und wenn ich mir so anschaue, dass ich nur einmal im Jahr Geburtstag habe und dann 5 EUR Rabatt bekomme ne is klar und wo ist jetzt der Vorteil für mich. Der Verkäufer hat mich dann einfach stehen lassen und ist ins Lager abgehauen... ich wollte doch nur sicher sein, dass er mich da über meine Vorteile informieren... Im Prospekt steht doch noch, man soll mal selber nachrechnen äähm ja


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

Sorry, aber wieso ist das "Abzocke" ? Abzocke wäre es, wenn Du durchgehend mehr zahlst als es an sich wert ist oder wenn man Dir Dinge verspricht, die nicht eintreten. Alles andere hängt halt auch von Deinem Kaufverhalten ab - logischerweise kann man als Gelegenheitskunde natürlich keine große Vorteile erwarten... 

Wenn Du das so rechnest, wie Du es tust, ist allein der Preis von Crysis 3 schon die "Abzocke", denn das ist dabei der Hauptpunkt. Ein Stammkunden-Programm mit EINEM Angebotspreis der Konkurrenz durchzurechnen ist da an sich Quatsch  Wenn, dann musst Du es mit Durchschnittspreisen rechnen, da musst DU dann wissen, ob die Preise idR so sind, dass Du recht oft dort kaufst oder kaufen wirst. 

Und hier kommt ja noch dazu, dass der Shop durch den Gebraucht-Ankauf noch etwas bietet, was MediaMarkt, Saturn usw. GAR nicht haben, d.h. es kann durchaus für viele, vor allem für Konsolenspieler (da es dort ja normalerweise keine Bindung eines Gamekeys an einen Account gibt) sich sehr wohl rechnen, wenn die pro Jahr viele Games kaufen und auch wieder VERkaufen - dann lohnt es sich vlt sogar dann, wenn ab und an ein Game bei der Konkurrenz etwas günstiger ist, und wenn es VIEL günstiger ist, dann kann man es ja ausnahmsweise bei der Konkurrenz holen.

Und wer jetzt schon weiß, dass er sowieso dieses Level3 erreichen würde, dafür aber nicht erst zig Spiele kaufen will, der holt sich halt die Karte mit Monatsbeitrag. Oder nimm jemanden, der im Schnitt ein Game alle 1-2 Monate VERkauft - der hat damit allein schon den Monatsbeitrag wieder drin...  wieso ist das dann Abzocke? Das muss jeder für sich selber durchrechnen, da kannst Du nicht von "Abzocke" reden, nur weil es für DICH keinen Sinn macht... 

idR sind Kundenkarten IMMER nur was für absolute Stammkunden, und selbst dann sind die Vorteile nicht immens - kein Shop hat was zu verschenken, die Gewinnmargen insgesamt bewegen sich eher im einstelligen Bereich...


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2013)

Also gerade beim Gamestop kenne ich die Ankaufspreise die sich im Cent Bereich bewegen, und dann für 7,99 verkauft werden. Selbst wenn der Gamestop das Matchother Gedöns macht, also ich den gleichen Preis wie beim MM nehme, komme ich nur 2,50 günstiger weg bei Level3 Mitgliedschaften. Ich würde mir lieber die Arme abhacken, bevor ich dem Gamestop ein Spiel verkaufe. Wenn ich mir heute "Midnight Club Los Angeles" für 15EUR mitnehme bekomme ich beim Verkauf 5 EUR (mit der Aktion dann halt 10 bzw. 15 EUR) bei der Level2 Karte habe ich dem Gamestop dann immer noch 5 EUR geschenkt bei der Level3 Karte ist es halt wie ausleihen gewesen also für mich eine Nullrunde. Nullrunde ist für mich kein Vorteil - sorry aber das IMHO auch nichts mit Marktwirtschaft zu tun, dass ist einfach nur Bauernfängerei, wenn ich sehe wie 12 Jährige da über den Tisch gezogen werden, die dann ein PS3 Spiel teuer gekauft haben und für nen Appel und nen Ei eintauschen... ich hätte als Verkäufer so ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Hast du mal geschaut, für wieviel die PS3 Konsolen ankaufen und wie die verkauft werden. Da glaubst du ja selber nicht, dass die Marge da im einstelligen Bereich ist...


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Mai 2013)

Is halt so ne typische Bonuspunkte-Karte, bei der man glaubt man kann viel sparen.
Is doch nicht nur bei Gamestop so, sondern bei fast jeder Kundenkarten in jedem x-beliebigen Geschäft (Kleidung etc.)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir heute "Midnight Club Los Angeles" für 15EUR mitnehme bekomme ich beim Verkauf 5 EUR (mit der Aktion dann halt 10 bzw. 15 EUR) bei der Level2 Karte habe ich dem Gamestop dann immer noch 5 EUR geschenkt bei der Level3 Karte ist es halt wie ausleihen gewesen also für mich eine Nullrunde. Nullrunde ist für mich kein Vorteil


 Ist das jetzt Dein Ernst, du beschwerst dich, weil Du ein Spiel in einem Laden kaufst (!) und dann, wenn du es dort wieder verkaufst, was bei anderen Shops gar nicht erst möglich wäre, NICHT mit nem Gewinn rausgehst? ^^ so was dämliches hab ich echt lange nicht mehr gehört, selbst ein Verleih würde Dich ja effektiv selbstverständlich was kosten... wenn Du das so siehst, dann versteh ich auch, warum Du dann von "Abzocke" spricht. Geiz-ist-geil lässt grüßen, ein ganz mieser gesellschaftlicher Trend. 

Entscheidend ist doch, ob Du insgesamt weniger Geld ausgibst als bei der Konkurrenz oder nicht - das kann sich jeder selber überlegen. Wenn Du weißt, dass man bei dem Laden für gebrauchte Spiele mehr bekommt beim Verkauf zB per ebay, dann musst Du ja nicht zu dem Shop gehen. Es gibt aber offenbar genug Leute, die den Laden nutzen - dann können die doch einfach selber überlegen, ob die so was brauchen oder nicht.

Aber immer dieses "Abzocke"-Rumgezetere, sobald man mal was nicht spottbillig bekommt oder es vlt woanders doch nochmal billiger gewesen wäre oder man das Gefühl hat, keinen fetten Vorteil zu haben, das geht mir echt schon lange auf den Sack... 





> Hast du mal geschaut, für wieviel die PS3 Konsolen ankaufen und wie die verkauft werden. Da glaubst du ja selber nicht, dass die Marge da im einstelligen Bereich ist...


 Doch sicher, aber das einstellige meine ich natürlich übers gesamte Geschäft gesehen. Natürlich kaufen die ein Spiel für sagen wir mal 20€ Euro ein und verkaufen es für 40-50€ - aber nicht nur, dass da ja auch fast 20% Steuer im Verkaufspreis dabei sind: die verkaufen ja bei weitem nicht alles, vieles bleibt liegen und muss dann irgendwann reduziert werden und bleibt vielleicht trotzdem im Regal, und während man auf Kunden wartet, die die Sachen kaufen, wollen Laden, Strom und Personal ja auch bezahlt werden - was dann über bleibt, ist sehr wohl idR eher nur einstellig vom prozentualen Gewinn her, und zwar in etlichen Verkauftsbranchen. Da kann Dir niemand durchgängig 5-10% geringere Preise als bei der Konkurrenz bieten, nur weil du ne Kundenkarte hast, das ist einfach nicht machbar.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2013)

Herbboy, andere Gesch´äfte haben mit den gleichen Kosten wie Personal, Strom etc. zu kämpfen, Die Steuer ist ein durchlaufender Posten bei Großhändlern und wird erst mit dem Gesamtumsatz verrechnet nicht beim Einkauf. 

Es geht mir ganz und gar nicht um Geiz ist geil. Mir geht es schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass Gamestop bei Vollpreisspielen immer nen 10er teurer ist als der reguläre Straßenpreis. Ich spreche jetzt auch nicht von Amazon oder Bestellen aus dem Ausland, Wo du noch günstiger wegkommen würdest - nein. Was mich an Gamestop und deren Aktionen so aufregt ist, dass suggeriert wird, du würdest total viel Ersparnis haben, aber wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet und mal genau ausrechnet, sind es vielleicht 2 EUR wie oben angegeben. Ich würde bei Gamestop kaufen, würde er nicht immer nen 10er teurer sein. Aus der Not heraus habe ich auch schon beim Gamestop gekauft. Weil ich ein Spiel unbedingt in der Erstausgabe Packung haben wollte und keine EA Classic, oder PS3 Platinum Version. 

Mal ganz ehrlich findest du die Ankaufspreise in Ordnung? Auf Ebay kriegst du für nen Spiel für das dir der Gamestop 0,70 EUR gibt locker 5 EUR und wenn viele nicht so faul wären und denen das Geld quasi schenken, würde Gamestop vielleicht mal merken, dass sie gnadenlos überteuert sind und die Kundschaft sich nicht verarschen lässt. Hallo wenn ich ein Spiel überall in der Stadt 10 EUR günstiger bekomme dann muss ich mir als normal denkender Mensch doch einfach die Frage stellen, ob GameStop eigentlich probiert seine Kunden zu verarschen und wenn dann noch solche Aktionen angepriesen werden frage ich mich doch gleich zwei mal. Aber ok es gibt wohl immer noch genug Schafe denen das völlig wurscht ist und die wahrscheinlich auch 20 EUR mehr zahlen würden


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, aber dann (ver)kauf doch nicht bei denen - wieso ist das denn "Abzocke" ? Es gibt genug andere Shops. Ich selber war noch nie bei gamestop, aber mal angenommen, ich wollte ein Spiel verkaufen: dann schau ich selbstverständlich erst, was das zB bei ebay so bringt, und wenn die dann nicht mal zB die Hälfte bieten, dann können die mich mal - zwingt mich doch keiner  wenn die aber effektiv (vlt halt eben mit diesem Bonus) zB 5€ bieten, und bei ebay krieg ich vlt 8€, dann würd ich mir es schon überlegen, denn per ebay hab ich ja auch noch Gebühren, muss das Ding zeitnah nach Geldeingang dann verschicken, da würd ich mir schon überlegen, ob mir das nicht spare und halt "nur" 5€ bekomme... mit Pech geht das Game vlt bei ebay dann auch nur für 4-5€ weg.


Aber Abzocke? Abzocke wäre es, wenn Dir was versprochen wird, was nicht stimmt, oder Du was teuer kaufen MUSST, weil Du keine Chance auf eine Alternative hast usw. - oder wenn Du die Kundenkarte nimmst und erst danach erfährst, dass Du nun monatlich was zahlst. DAS wäre Abzocke. Ansonsten ist das noch lange keine Abzocke, nur weil der Laden nicht in der Summe für dich das günstigste ist, was man sich vorstellen kann.

Aber wenn ein Shop ein transparentes Angebot macht, worüber Du selber entscheiden kannst: wo ist das Problem? Vor allem für die kostenlose Version der Karte, da hast Du ja nun wirklich keinerlei Nachteile, außer du vertraust blind drauf, dass der Shop ohne wenn und aber das beste für Dich ist  


Das Du aber sogar quasi meckerst, dass beim Kauf und Wiederverkauf nicht noch ein Gewinn für Dich rausspringt, find ich schon extrem dreist... ^^


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich findest du die Ankaufspreise in Ordnung?



wo genau liegt denn eigentlich dein problem? 
kann doch jedermann selbst entscheiden, ob er seinen kram an gamestop vertickt. 
zumal man eben arbeit und zeit spart, wenn man lediglich zum gamestop vor ort läuft und nicht erst einpacken, verschicken etc. etc. muss. 

was den wiederverkauf angeht: 
so weit ich weiß, gibt gamestop auch auf gebrauchte ware garantie. alleine die stellt schon einen gewaltigen mehrwert dar für käufwer, gerade bei hardware.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ich war heute wieder mal in meinem Lieblingsladen dem Gamestop  und habe mich mit dem Anfangs noch freundlichen Verkäufer unterhalten. Er hat mir dann ein "Möhren sammeln" Flyer in die Hand gedrückt und weil ich Zeit hatte hab ich den mal auf seinem Schreibtisch ausgebreitet und mir alles erklären lassen. Soso Vorteile hier und Vorteile da, und ich spar ja überall und dass ist alles gut und viele Prozente und wenn ich Level2 oder Level3 bin krieg ich beim Spieleverkauf sogar EUR 5 (Level2) oder EUR 10 (Level3) zum Spielewert dazu - wow das hört sich super an sagte ich dann... OK du kannst aber auch gleich Level3 werden, dann musst du 29,99 im Jahr zahlen...
> 
> ...


 
Der Rechenfehler ist bei Dir Crysis 2.  Du sagst zwar "das es im Media Markt nur 29 Euro kostet vergessen wir jetzt mal", vergleichst es dann aber trotzdem damit. Das ist die Einzige "Abzocke" hier.

Find ich aber erstaunlich der Preis bei MM


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2013)

Gamestop als seinen Lieblingsladen (!) zu bezeichnen... Ich glaube sowas könnte ich nie und nimmer über die Lippen bringen. 

Aber zur eigentlichen Sache:
Dieses Möhren-Dingens macht wohl nur dann Sinn, wenn man regelrecht im Kaufrausch ist und regelmäßig was von dort bezieht.
Für Gelegenheitskäufer wäre das rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber zur eigentlichen Sache:
> Dieses Möhren-Dingens macht wohl nur dann Sinn, wenn man regelrecht im Kaufrausch ist und regelmäßig was von dort bezieht.
> Für Gelegenheitskäufer wäre das rausgeworfenes Geld.


 
Ich korrigiere Deine Aussage: "Für Leute die gerne in *einem *Laden einkaufen wo sie auch beraten werden ist die Möhren Aktion sicher beqquem und Vorteilhaft, aber für Käufer für die der Preis ausschlagegebend ist gibt es (fast) immer günstigere Angebote, man muss nur suchen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere Deine Aussage: "Für Leute die gerne in *einem *Laden einkaufen wo sie auch beraten werden ist die Möhren Aktion sicher beqquem und Vorteilhaft, aber für Käufer für die der Preis ausschlagegebend ist gibt es (fast) immer günstigere Angebote, man muss nur suchen.


 Fühlt du dich dort gut beraten ? Also fernab von solchen Aktionen, die die GS-Leute der potentiellen Kundschaft schmackhaft machen möchte ? In meiner Gegend gibt es zwei Filialen, und die Leute dort machen auf mich nicht gerade den Eindruck, als ob die mehr Ahnung hätten als das Personal von Saturn und Co.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fühlt du dich dort gut beraten ? Also fernab von solchen Aktionen, die die GS-Leute der potentiellen Kundschaft schmackhaft machen möchte ? In meiner Gegend gibt es zwei Filialen, und die Leute dort machen auf mich nicht gerade den Eindruck, als ob die mehr Ahnung hätten als das Personal von Saturn und Co.


 
Ich war einmal in dem Laden drin (wollte damals irgendein Spiel dringend haben), die Verkäufer waren nett und machten einen kompetenten Eindruck. Auf jeden Fall besser als MM & co. 

Allerdings würde ich da nie einkaufen gehen a) wegen der PReise und b) weil ich keine Beratung benötige, dazu habe ich das Inet (und das Forum^^)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich war einmal in dem Laden drin (wollte damals irgendein Spiel dringend haben), die Verkäufer waren nett und machten einen kompetenten Eindruck. Auf jeden Fall besser als MM & co.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich da nie einkaufen gehen a) wegen der PReise und b) weil ich keine Beratung benötige, dazu habe ich das Inet (und das Forum^^)


 Womit wir uns wieder völlig einig sind, dass wir nicht auf Gamestop angewiesen sind.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Womit wir uns wieder völlig einig sind, dass wir nicht auf Gamestop angewiesen sind.


 
Aber hey, wir können da MÖHREN Sammeln, das ist doch cool und echt Barbie-Like


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber hey, wir können da MÖHREN Sammeln, das ist doch cool und echt Barbie-Like


 Ich lauf tagtäglich mit einer Möhre in der Hose rum, die reicht mir völlig.


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich lauf tagtäglich mit einer Möhre in der Hose rum, die reicht mir völlig.


 
Wenigstens ist sie nicht allein wenn ich an die 2 Pflaumen denk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2013)

Schon seltsam, wie man bei diesen Thread auf Obst und Gemüse kommt...


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, wie man bei diesen Thread auf Obst und Gemüse kommt...


 
Mir ist gerade klar gewurden daß Möhren Obst sind 

Ich frage mich gerade ob das einen Zusammenhang mit der Gamestop Aktion hat. Also würden sie so eine Aktion auch mit Gemüse starten? 

Nach dem Motto Obst ist irgendwie "Hipper" als Gemüse. Wie kommen die verflucht noch mal auf MÖHREN??? Also ich hoffe nicht weil sie an Deine Hose dachten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade klar gewurden daß Möhren Obst sind
> 
> Ich frage mich gerade ob das einen Zusammenhang mit der Gamestop Aktion hat. Also würden sie so eine Aktion auch mit Gemüse starten?
> 
> Nach dem Motto Obst ist irgendwie "Hipper" als Gemüse. Wie kommen die verflucht noch mal auf MÖHREN??? Also ich hoffe nicht weil sie an Deine Hose dachten


Das kann ich, glaube ich, erklären. Mir ist noch nie eine Dame aufgefallen, die bei Gamestop arbeitet. Ergo: Alles Rammler. ^^


----------



## Vordack (8. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das kann ich, glaube ich, erklären. Mir ist noch nie eine Dame aufgefallen, die bei Gamestop arbeitet. Ergo: Alles Rammler. ^^


 
Ja, wären dann Aprikosen in der Aktion nicht sinnnvoller als Möhren? Oder ne saftige Melone? Was sollen denn all die Rammler mit ner Möhre? 

Oh Shit, meine Phantasie geht schon wieder mit mir durch


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo genau liegt denn eigentlich dein problem?
> kann doch jedermann selbst entscheiden, ob er seinen kram an gamestop vertickt.
> zumal man eben arbeit und zeit spart, wenn man lediglich zum gamestop vor ort läuft und nicht erst einpacken, verschicken etc. etc. muss.
> 
> ...


 
Die einzige Garantie die man von denen bekommt, ist diese Versicherung die 1 EUR kostet. Solltest du deine CD dann wirklich soweit haben, dass sie nicht mehr lesbar ist - musst du nachweisen, dass die Kratzer nicht mutwillig entstanden sind bzw. die Disk nicht mutwillig zerbrochen wurde...

Händler müssen generell Gewährleistung auf verkaufte Ware geben, da ist Gamestop keine Ausnahme! 

@Vordack sorry aber auf die Beratund der GameStop Verkäufer kann ich wirklich verzichten. Ich hab oft genug im Laden gestanden und mitgekriegt was die Ihrer Kundschaft für ne Scheisse erzählen... 

als ich geschrieben habe dass wir das mal vergessen mit dem MM Preis habe ich gemeint, dass ich dem GS Verkäufer gesagt habe wir vergessen das mal wieviel es im MM kostet. Aber ist jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Die einzige Garantie die man von denen bekommt, ist diese Versicherung die 1 EUR kostet. Solltest du deine CD dann wirklich soweit haben, dass sie nicht mehr lesbar ist - musst du nachweisen, dass die Kratzer nicht mutwillig beschädigt wurden bzw. die Disk nicht mutwillig zerbrochen wurde...


 
das ist offensichtlich falsch:

1 Jahr Garantie auf  gebrauchte Konsolen
1 Jahr  Gewährleistung auf gebrauchte Spiele und Zubehör-Artikel
Gebraucht Gepr


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist offensichtlich falsch:
> 
> 1 Jahr Garantie auf gebrauchte Konsolen
> 1 Jahr Gewährleistung auf gebrauchte Spiele und Zubehör-Artikel
> Gebraucht Gepr


 
Ich habe den Post gerade editiert, als du gepostet hast, ja klar haben die das da stehen und geben auch Gewährleistung auf gebrauchte Konsolen, das ist aber gesetzlich geregelt und keine Ausnahme - das muss jeder Händler anbieten! Deswegen hatte ich das jetzt auch nicht erwähnt weil die einzige Ausnahme was Gamestop macht ist diese Versicherung/Garantie für nen EURO die man dazukaufen kann. 

Aber wenn du meinst, dass eine Gewährleistung die für Händler gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist ein Mehrwert für den Käufer ist - dann lasse ich dich einfach in dem Glauben


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Aber wenn du meinst, dass es ein Mehrwert für den Käufer ist - dann lasse ich dich einfach in dem Glauben


 
ggü einem kauf von privat (wo gewährleistungsrechte in aller regel ausgeshclossen sind) siehst du da keinen mehrwert?
na ja, wenn du meinst.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ggü einem kauf von privat (wo gewährleistungsrechte in aller regel ausgeshclossen sind) siehst du da keinen mehrwert?
> na ja, wenn du meinst.


 
Ähhm nein, nicht wenn ich das gleiche Produkt von einem anderen Händler mit der gleichen Garantie/Gewährleistung zum günstigeren Preis bekomme  IMHO

Bei Privatverkäufen hatte ich bisher nie Probleme. Ich kann mich auch nur an einen Fall erinnern, wo ich eine Gewährleistung in Anspruch genommen habe und der Hersteller so kulant war und mir ein ganzes Spiel ersetzt hat.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähhm nein, nicht wenn ich das gleiche Produkt von einem anderen Händler mit der gleichen Garantie/Gewährleistung zum günstigeren Preis bekomme  IMHO


 
du willst mich verarschen, oder? 
wir reden gerade vom weiterverkauf von gebrauchten spielen und konsolen. 

aber offenbar willst du einfach nicht verstehen, was ich schreibe.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du willst mich verarschen, oder?
> wir reden gerade vom weiterverkauf von gebrauchten spielen und konsolen.
> 
> aber offenbar willst du einfach nicht verstehen, was ich schreibe.


 
Ähm Bonkic wenn du dich auf z.B. Ebay als Händler anmeldest und gebrauchte Konsolen weiterverkaufst, dann musst du auf diese Geräte Gewährleistung anbieten bei Spielen auch und die sind in der Regel auch bei gebrauchten Sachen günstiger. Schau doch mal bei Gamestop was eine gebrauchte PS3 80GB kostet und was auf Ebay


----------

